# TeguTalk Photo Contest



## Josh (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey everyone! 
I was thinking it's about time we had another contest! What do you think? Photo contests seem to be the easiest and most fun. What kind of theme should we do?
I will pony up some money for a $50 prize. Is a gift certificate good? What other kinds of prizes would you guys like to see?
Help me get some ideas flowing and we'll get a contest started here in the next week or so!


----------



## jondancer (Oct 24, 2011)

Halloween ?


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Oct 24, 2011)

since most of our guys are down for the count, its tough to take pics for a while LOL. What about a 2012 theme? (like new years party or something)


----------



## Steven. (Oct 24, 2011)

How about pictures of the newest members of our families?... Giving thanks kinda thing...


----------



## BillieJeAn (Oct 24, 2011)

I like the newest members of our family idea!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Steven. said:


> How about pictures of the newest members of our families?... Giving thanks kinda thing...



Agreed.


----------



## Rhetoric (Oct 24, 2011)

I like photo contests. As stated before, there are members whos tegus are already down. Animals in general might be a better idea? TT shirts would be a neat prize :^)


----------



## Dana C (Mar 30, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> Steven. said:
> 
> 
> > How about pictures of the newest members of our families?... Giving thanks kinda thing...
> ...



Just remember that the newest members may not be babies. Some of us acquired adults which are the newest members of my family.


----------

